# Pole Barn in Brazoria County



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

I am looking to put up a pole barn up in the Brazoria area..probably a 30x30x12.Does anybody have any pros and cons of a pole barn vs all metal?Anybody have any good references and companys in the area?
Thanks for all info.....


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Check out Mueller Steel. They've got some good prices right now.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't know the pros and cons, but I do know a guy that can put up what ever you want at a good price.
Bubba 281-808-0849


----------



## jck (Sep 7, 2009)

*wolf buildings*

had wolf buildings out of oklahoma build mine, 52x60x16, priced an all metal buildings same dimensions and it was almost double the price with no installation. Took them 3.5 days to complete it. He does not install roll up doors only the slide doors


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

I prefer wood because its easy to add on to or modify. I built a wood carport and later was able to add on to it and finally I stud it out and put walls up now I'm adding to it to get back a carport, being wood made it easy to add. I'm not a carpenter or a metal building guy but I can work with wood with minimal tools and know how.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I built a 30x40 at my house last month,12ft. walls, 3:1 pitch roof, metal siding, metal roof, I have just over $10 a squ. ft. in it, which includes my slab.


----------



## bpd73 (Mar 22, 2007)

had mine built last month it only 24x30 12 walls in san leon built by mark miller, miller construction out of ok. he did a great job just took for ever because it would not stop raining . it cost $7150 he did not do the slab and he only puts on sliding doors. i just had him frame it for a roll up door which i installed . he was cheaper than anyone else i could find. he framed it out then i had a concrete guy come in and pour the slab, using the the lower kick board as the frame. mark then came back and put the tin on. if you want his number pm me.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

Remember, gentlemen, whatever you build, you will have to pay property taxes on for the rest of your life.
Build the working area with a concrete floor as small as you can get by with.
For additional storage that you might need, build a pole barn with a gravel floor.
The appraisal district puts minimal value on pole, or wood post structures
especially if they do not have a slab.
A metal building with a slab will carry a much higher value, even if you get a heck of a deal on the building and do all of the work yourself, the appraisal district will want to appraise it for full market value.

Our property taxes will be getting higher in the future.


----------



## jbaca15 (Sep 14, 2009)

Check out Rob-Bilt. Got a few friends that had one built and they are pretty nice. They are also very quick. If I remember right a 60X40 barn itself is around $15,000 or so installed.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> I don't know the pros and cons, but I do know a guy that can put up what ever you want at a good price.
> Bubba 281-808-0849


X2 for Bubba


----------



## jonesfisher (Apr 4, 2007)

I got a bid from five star metal builders today for $10,800 tax included.That was a 30x30x12 w/1-10x10 roll up door and 1-3'metal walk thru door w/a slab.Sounds pretty good, Wolf is suppose to call me back this evening, I will let yall know.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I got a 36'x36'x12' pole barn built this year with wood/metal. Tack room w/ concrete slab, 2 Horse Stalls and Asphalt the remainder. I paid about $20k and took about 3 weeks

PM me for cntact


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I got a Rob Built.....PM'd ya.....call if you want to come by......You can't be far.....


----------



## TX4X4 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have known a guy named Juan Jacquez for about 11 years now. His dad and him own thier own business doing slabs, drive ways, and metal buildings. They started out 15 years ago just building metals buildings for Mueller and now can work it from scratch or just assemble you pre bought. They have done several projects for where I work now and quoted the lowest price and did a great job. He did a big driveway and slab and building for another 2 cooler on here abotu 6 months ago. Give him a call and tell him Chris Hornick sent you. 936-402-0957


----------

